# Acebeam W10 vs Weltool W3



## chikendinner (Jul 7, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Trying to decide on a good long range thrower I can use to point out a flying quad or a waypoint in the woods. As I understand it the specs are very similar, W3 is slightly more expensive and can use a smaller body. W10 comes with filters I'll never use and a strike bezel I will forget and tsa will steal from me. Any major differences in performance of the two I am missing?[/FONT]


----------



## Rasher (Jul 7, 2019)

I have all of the generally available LEP lights. W3 and W10 are similar in performance, with a slight edge in throw to w10 (but color differences could account for that).

I'd be fine with either if I was forced to keep only one, but given the choice I'd prefer the w3: better look/feel in my hands, short tube option gives a throw/size ratio that's untouchable.


----------



## chikendinner (Jul 7, 2019)

Awesome, thank you. The A10 is about $50 cheaper. I would never use the short tube option of the W3. I will probably go for performance edge or at least the cheaper option for like performance. Feel in the hands is a little steep of a jump for $50.

Any other lights int hat size with similar or better specs I should also consider?


----------



## Rasher (Jul 7, 2019)

chikendinner said:


> Any other lights int hat size with similar or better specs I should also consider?


None that I've seen - all the rest are much larger.


----------



## chikendinner (Jul 9, 2019)

I ordered the weltool W3. I was about to order the acebeam but it looked too gimmicky and unrefined.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 11, 2019)

Let us know how it performs for you.


----------



## Alex1234 (Jul 12, 2019)

w10 has more performance then the W3. It has a bigger battery and is rechargable via USB type c. To me the W10 is more refined also it's a decent amount cheaper . But the W3 looks great as well. However stock preformace falls below spec.


----------

